# Di- Electric Grease??



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

I am snorkin out my 420 and i was told to put this di electric grease in and around my spark plug to help seal it from water. just wondering whats really up with it and the correct "how to" on applying it. Dont want to screw my bike up.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i moved this thread to the honda section


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just unplug the boot and put some dielectric grease in it and plug it back on the plug. u should do as many connectors that u can get to . i would also silicone the backside of the coil when the wires connect to it


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

The suff goes a long way also...I usely waste more than I use


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> just unplug the boot and put some dielectric grease in it and plug it back on the plug. u should do as many connectors that u can get to . i would also silicone the backside of the coil when the wires connect to it


 
like he said


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I live on this stuff...lol.


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

